# Japanese Knife Imports- The Store



## JBroida

Great news guys... for a while now Sara and I have been looking for a place to open our storefront... to have a place where you can come and check out the knives and other products we sell in person, take classes on knife skills and knife sharpening, and just hang out... we finally found a place and signed the lease. Its official... in just a few weeks we will be moving in and getting our store set up. As the time gets closer, we will share some other new exciting things that we have been working on. Anyways, we just wanted to share this exciting news with you guys.


----------



## Potato42

That's great news Jon. Glad things are going so well for you:thumbsup2:


----------



## steeley

WOW that's a big step all the best to you and Sara.
what part of town .


----------



## Jim

Best of luck Jon!


----------



## JBroida

steeley said:


> WOW that's a big step all the best to you and Sara.
> what part of town .


 
i'll post more details very soon


----------



## wenus2

Very cool. Congratulations you guys!


----------



## EdipisReks

congratulations, Jon!


----------



## apicius9

Almost missed this one - congratulations, a big step. All the best and much success!

Stefan


----------



## MadMel

Congrats on that!!


----------



## Salty dog

Very cool.


----------



## mr drinky

Yeah. Now a venue for a WCG.

k.


----------



## Ratton

Hi Jon,

Great news!! Best of luck!!


----------



## echerub

Congratulations on this big step!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Congratulations! I'm sorry I live several hundred miles from you.

Rick


----------



## Dave Martell

You lucky SOB! Congrats to you both!


----------



## WildBoar

Congrats! Your business has really come a long way in the past year!

You gonna put in a kitchen as well ;-)


----------



## malacara

Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## SpikeC

Bestest of wishes! I just wish you were opening in Portland!


----------



## festally

Awesome news...congrats. :happy3:


----------



## mhlee

Awesome!!! :headbang: 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FryBoy

Don't be a tease -- WHERE? 

Inquiring minds...


----------



## tk59

Congratulations, Jon! Uh... Are you gonna take overnight guests? :biggrin2:


----------



## JBroida

alright alright... in venice, a block or two from the beach on main street. We dont move in for another month and then it will be a little time before we are all set up and running, but soon...


----------



## JBroida

tk59 said:


> Congratulations, Jon! Uh... Are you gonna take overnight guests? :biggrin2:


 
this sounds more like prostitution than you realize


----------



## Kyle

Very exciting news! Can't wait to visit!


----------



## tk59

JBroida said:


> this sounds more like prostitution than you realize


I think I'm okay with that AND you didn't say "No." :devilburn:


----------



## ryn

Congratulations! Now I just need to find an excuse to get out to LA...


----------



## heirkb

Niiiice! If this opens up sometime before mid-August, I'll be sure to drop by when I take a trip to LA.


----------



## tk59

Wcg?


----------



## Rottman

WCG? I can... (all caps)


----------



## Dave Martell

Jon if you get a big water wheel I'm jumping off a bridge.


----------



## Ichi

Congratulations on your new store. We are glad to see you blessed with good things.
A new business adventure is an exciting change.
Omedetou Gozaimasu :thumbsup2:


----------



## swarfrat

Congrats! Can't wait to drop in.


sr.


----------



## tk59

rottman said:


> wcg? I can... (all caps)


 
wcg


----------



## WildBoar

Pretty normal for forum software to not allow a post that's all caps. To get around it, you need to add at least another letter/ word that's not all caps.


----------



## WildBoar

WCG?


z


----------



## tk59

west coast gathering

I have another idea! Grand Opening Sale! :biggrin2:


----------



## FryBoy

tk59 said:


> west coast gathering
> 
> I have another idea! Grand Opening Sale! :biggrin2:


 Now yer talkin'! How 'bout buy one, get one free?


----------



## JBroida

you guys are going to put me out of business before i even start

@dave i've been thinking about one  but not quite yet. I'll be visiting a friend a week or so after the ECG who just had one delivered from Japan, so that should be fun. But sadly, i'm just not quite there yet with getting one for myself.


----------



## tk59

what do those things run, anyway?


----------



## apicius9

Aside from Takeshi, that would be the closest top-of-the-line knife store to me. Maybe I need to come visit eventually. So far I managed to avoid that area for 48 years, but that might be an incentive...

Stefan


----------



## Customfan

Congratulations Jon!! I am glad and wish you good fortune! :dancecool:


----------



## ThEoRy

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## stereo.pete

Congratulations and good luck Jon!


----------



## JBroida

ThEoRy said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 
i'll post some soon... however, we havent moved in yet and there are still other people in there, so it will be some time before we get pictures of the inside all nice and finished... the building is super cool though and did i mention its 2 blocks from the beach? well, 1.5 really, but who's counting


----------



## Dave Martell

You'll never see that beach buddy! Hahahahahaha!!!! :razz::biggrin2:


----------



## JMC076

Well done Jon & Sara, good luck with it all!!


----------



## jaybett

Congratulations

Jay


----------



## bishamon

Pretty much will have to see this. How is big is the place?

Should try to get an article in the LA Times. People are suckers for newspaper articles, just look what it did for Misono prices years ago.


----------



## JBroida

its about 600 sq ft. ... small... i know, but we're poor knife peddlers


----------



## echerub

Think of it not as a small store but as a store that will have really high "cool-stuff-density"


----------



## JBroida

echerub said:


> Think of it not as a small store but as a store that will have really high "cool-stuff-density"


 
haha


----------



## tk59

If you need a guard dog, I would like to apply for the position.


----------



## mhlee

bishamon said:


> Pretty much will have to see this. How is big is the place?
> 
> Should try to get an article in the LA Times. People are suckers for newspaper articles, just look what it did for Misono prices years ago.


 
That's a good idea. 

Jon - I'll call you about this. I think there's a way (and a writer) to contact to get you some press.


----------



## JBroida

thanks Mike... got your e-mail


----------



## Kyle

JBroida said:


> its about 600 sq ft. ... small... i know, but we're poor knife peddlers


 
So will it basically be what you have on your site and a few more things or are you going to try to expand to more general kitchen items?


----------



## JBroida

Kyle said:


> So will it basically be what you have on your site and a few more things or are you going to try to expand to more general kitchen items?


 
a bunch of new stuff... plus finally a place to show off all the secret things i dont put on the website but have in stock


----------



## Audi's or knives

Congrats Jon, best of luck with store


----------



## 99Limited

JBroida said:


> a bunch of new stuff... plus finally a place to show off all the secret things i dont put on the website but have in stock



Like what???? I like buying secret stuff. :tease:


----------



## Kyle

99Limited said:


> Like what???? I like buying secret stuff. :tease:


 
Yeah... what's with this secret stuff?!?! I WANNA BUY SECRET STUFF!!! :dazed:


----------



## SpikeC

I think that Jon has discovered a new sales strategy!


----------



## JBroida

haha... they wouldnt be much of a secret if i just sold them online like all our normal stuff 

Most of the stuff is just lower priced items for professional chefs out here... i want them to be able to afford knives that dont suck, so they are nothing fancy but they work well. Then i have some things that i just cant get a lot of or cant get consistently or am not supposed to have  Those are the fun ones.

Also, in the store we'll be bringing in some other kinds of japanese arts and crafts


----------



## echerub

Great. Now I've got a reason to fly to California other than just visiting a few relatives


----------



## JBroida

just give me a bit of time to get the store set up before you all start swarming in 

Actually we just bought 6 display cases and a table this week


----------



## 99Limited

Let me see how this works ... You buy a bunch of cool knives and maybe some stones and then you don't directly tell anyone about this stuff. You dribble out little clues over the course of weeks that something better can be had. :scratchhead: Then it's left up to who ever to decipher these clues and once someone gets it right, BINGO. They're entitled to purchase whatever is behind the secret door. :EDance2:

Well, maybe not, but you sure do a good job of beaten around the bush when it comes to divulging what else you have to sell.


----------



## JBroida

haha...i'm not going out of my way to be secretive... most of the stuff is just uninteresting... and the interesting stuff people usually find out about when they ask me if i have something they have in mind 

Also, we do a lot of custom orders, so for the most part even if we dont have something, we can get it for you


----------



## JohnnyChance

good to have small/cheap everyday stuff that is hard to find locally. if someone in LA searches for whatever, and google shopping tells them it is available at one store locally or 100 places online, chances are you get new foot traffic into your store, and the next time that chef needs a knife...


----------

